# No M/C signs, dropping HcG levels



## VaLeoGal

I'm currently 8W5D. Saw a heartbeat at first sonogram, no heartbeat n the second. Blood work indicated that hcg levels are not rising as expected. NO micarriage signs, no bleeding, no cramping. Nothing. Anxious about next step. Meeting w/doc again on Friday to discuss options. Is it normal that I do not have any signs of a M/C?


----------



## SabrinaKat

I had spotting (brownish) in the week or two before my m/c, and then, a huge gush of blood after a few days of nothing, then the m/c. 

If nothing has happened by Friday when you see the doc, they may first do another u/s to see if anything is there; unfortunately, if there is, you may have to have a D&C. I had a complete m/c, and everything was gone when I had my final scan.

Am very sorry for your loss; hopefully, you have a good friend to cry, scream, etc., with...

best wishes


----------



## Sophie2000

Hi,
I found out at my 12 week scan last week that I had miscarried. I had no pains cramping bleeding or anything and they told me that this happens and you don't always feel anything. All the best for your doctors meeting.


----------



## VaLeoGal

Thanks ladies, I'm not looking forward to the pain I expect to go thru. I'm hoping it will pass naturally, but no signs yet. Sophie2000 - did they schedule for you for a d&c? Or did you wait to pass naturally?


----------



## mdjoy

I am sorry for your loss. I have had 2 m/c's. One a year ago at 7 weeks, I m/c right away. My last pregnancy I found out in June when 19 weeks along i had a mmc and my baby died 5 weeks prior. I had no symptoms except a feeling that something wasn't right maybe 2 wks before this happened, then i had really sore thighs a few days before the diagnosis just like i had when i had my m/c at 7 weeks. I passed it off as nothing and just over worrying seeing as I was already almost 5 months along. But on June 17th i went to the bathroom and wiped and saw a little spot of blood and right away I knew my baby was gone, I had actually known deep down for awhile something was off but since I had no symptoms of m/c or labor and still had pregnancy symptoms I passed it off as paranoia. It is crazy how our bodies can trick us


----------

